# R35 GTR OEM Parts



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey members  

searching all 4. hoses for the Air intake whats goes from the intercooler piping through the throttle bodys. Need all four pieces for both sides!

example:









and i need the daytime running lights from the early facelift models 

example:









thank you


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

The led”s rarely come up and there expensive new, they get full of condensation, there a bad design.

If you have’nt got fixed up with the hoses let me know.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a set of hoses and oem airboxes


----------

